# relocating the battery?



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm still on my search for my Z, but i'm getting closer and closer, so it's really just a waiting game right now. 

but i had a few quick questions. where in a Z32 2+2 trunk would be the best place to put the battery? i'd imagine the spare tire well, but i'd actually like to keep the spare tire. if there's really no other good spot, then i'd have to do that. what did you guys use to hold the battery down? and what battery did you guys use that had the best output needed for the Z?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would just find a good spot in a corner that you can dril......

Nevermind I don't know if you can put on the bolts if you made a bracket... (Like under the carpet)


----------



## rizzspeed (Jul 17, 2003)

I suggest removing the headlamp adjustment tools and placing your battery there. If you go to an auto parts store they should have the necessary mounting hardware you'd need. If you want a race type setup, you could try Summit Racing auto parts. They'll have battery boxes, cables, switches and the like.


----------

